# RWAF Drive To Reduce Rabbit Neglect In The UK



## Becknutt (Dec 12, 2007)

*RWAF Drive To Reduce Rabbit Neglect In The UK*


[align=justify]In a bid to combat the appallingly high 40% death rate due to neglect, found in the UK's 1.8 million *pet rabbits,* the *Rabbit Welfare Association & Fund (RWAF)* is to launch a national educational programme in January. The *Jaffa Club* will target children between the ages of 7 and 11 and will aim to educate them on all aspects of *rabbit welfare.* 

The RWAF says it has long been aware that children are generally the driving force behind the purchase of *pet rabbits* owned by families. The organisation claims however, that parents are often ill-advised on the basic requirements of *rabbits,* leading to tens of thousands of them living miserable, lonely lives, cooped up in small hutches at the end of the garden or abandoned to rescue centres every year. 

The children's Jaffa Club, (named after its _founding rabbit_, not the ancient port), will feature cartoon strips, video clips about *rabbits* and *rabbit care sheets.* Young *rabbit owners* will be able to share tips through a moderated chat forum. 

The RWAF intends to launch the scheme as part of *National Rabbit Week*, 21 â 27 January 2008. 

Submitted by: Steve O'Malley[/align]


[align=justify][/align]


[align=justify]
In 2008, Burgess National Rabbit Week will focus on dental health, and the painful problems caused by incorrect feeding. I believe they may be offering FREE dental checkups...

Over the coming weeks we'll be posting more news about the exciting events that you can join in during Burgess National Rabbit Week 2008.

If you're a vet, or own a pet shop, there are plenty of ways in which you can get involved in Burgess National Rabbit Week. You'll be hearing directly from us soon.

Burgess National Rabbit Week 2008 takes place between 21 and 27 January. Put the date in your diary!
[/align]


----------



## polly (Dec 12, 2007)

The end of it is the big rabbit show on at Harrogate also sposered by Burgess


----------

